# Schweikert K-9 US Shop



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I tried registering with the US Shop and had troubles to get any login at all so I sent a message to one of the owners and she said that her admin took care of it. 

If you had the same problem and couldn't register send an email to [email protected] to register with your Club, as a K9 Handler or Dealer (if you have a dealership). They'll need the tax number and address and you'll get your dealer login. 

He responds very quickly.


----------

